# 90470, 90473



## Lassal423 (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone know the correct way to use these codes...since they describe a '2 (or 3)-dose schedule', would you use 90471+90470 for each dose, or only use 90470 once?

Confusing to me...

Thanks for any help!


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 3, 2009)

*Immun admin*



Lassal423 said:


> Does anyone know the correct way to use these codes...since they describe a '2 (or 3)-dose schedule', would you use 90471+90470 for each dose, or only use 90470 once?
> 
> Confusing to me...
> 
> Thanks for any help!




OK...I am confused also...lol
90470 is not cpt code

RE: Immun Administration for Vaccines/Toxoids

---It doesn't matter if it is a 2nd or 3rd dose schedule it should be coded as 90471 for the 1st code done that day. then when the pt comes in to get the 2nd dose it should be coded as 90471 again and then the 3rd should also be coded as 90471.

NOW...If the pt have several vaccines on the same day then the first shot should be 90471, 2nd, 3rd and 4th should be coded as 90472x3....

Hope I didn't confuse you more.


----------



## Lassal423 (Apr 3, 2009)

*90740, 90743*

MY MISTAKE!  I was talking about codes 90740 and 90743 (It's bad to be dyslexic when you're a coder!)

Actually, I get the 90471 part, but would you use 90740 or 90743 each time (depending on the vaccine given)?  For example, would it be:

1st dose:     90471 + 90740 (which is a 3-dose schedule)
2nd dose:    90471 + 90740
3rd dose:     90471 + 90740

I hope I haven't confused it further...


----------



## EARREYGUE (Apr 3, 2009)

yes this is correct each dose bill the code and administration
1st dose: 90471 + 90740 
2nd dose: 90471 + 90740
3rd dose: 90471 + 90740

or 
90743 +90471 1st dose
90743+ 90471  2nd dose


----------

